# Wsdl datei



## Heuer (29. Sep 2014)

Hallo aus kiel,

Ich muss eine abfrage wie soap bei einem server machen. Ich habe nun vom betreiber ein wsdl datei bekommen. Da habe ich kein plan von. Kann mir jemand helfen, wie man so eine datei in eine webseite einbinden kann damit die abfrage funzt? 

Oder muss man da noch ein php script machen?  

Danke schon mal.


----------



## sti (30. Sep 2014)

Öhm. 

Puh. Datei einbinden in Website?  Php Script?

Da fehlen ein paar mehr Hintergrundinformationen. Welche Technologie nutzt du, welche Informationen rufst du ab. 

Eine WSDL-Datei  beschreibt im grunde genommen den kompletten Funktionalen Umfang der Schnittstelle. ergo: welche Funktionen werden angeboten und wie werden diese angesprochen.

Wenn du dich im Javaumfeld herumtreibst (So klingt es allerdings nicht) kannst du dir aus der WSDL direkt Code generieren lassen 

Liebe Grüße

Sti


----------



## DerSteffenLaatzen (17. Jan 2017)

Kkleiner Zusatz von sti seinem Beitrag: Die wsdl beschreibt ausserdem den Endpoint sowie das was die jeweilige Methode zurückgibt


----------

